# Nailed it



## Autocycleplane (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll just distress it a bit, no one will notice.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 30, 2016)

I know you may have purposely did that..

Just an FYI to some first timers applying decals, at work we use clear lacquer over the decal, a couple light coats and let dry, it helps hold the decal together really well.
That said if you have vintage decal, cut a small corner of the paper and test it with the clear you are using to make sure it is OK to use with.

We still get actual Clear lacquer at work


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, on purpose.....


----------



## morton (Dec 31, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> I know you may have purposely did that..
> 
> Just an FYI to some first timers applying decals, at work we use clear lacquer over the decal, a couple light coats and let dry, it helps hold the decal together really well.
> That said if you have vintage decal, cut a small corner of the paper and test it with the clear you are using to make sure it is OK to use with.
> ...




We did this often times with old model airplane decals but used acrylic enamel like Krylon as it was less likely to attack the decal. Key is light coats or you will ruin the decal.  I used an airbrush so had much more control over the amount of spray.......spry the rattle can contents into a cup, then pour the contents into my airbrush reservoir and spray.

When dry i.e., before wetting the decal, I would use an exacto knife to remove as much as possible of the clear sections of the decal.

Remember, light coats as you are just trying to build up enough surface tension to keep the decal together yet remain somewhat flexible.  With models flexibility was very important as we wanted the decal to conform to rivets, etc. 

By the way, I got my Badger airbrush many years ago for a song at a yard sale and have used it many times for spot touch ups on bikes.  Also have created my own stencils for painting logos, etc.  Create your stencil in the computer, print and cut out with exacto, and apply and spray.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats for making the miles @ Morton !!!!!!!


----------



## morton (Jan 1, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Congrats for making the miles @ Morton !!!!!!!




Thanks.  Final number was 1740.  Weather lately has been miserable.  Last few days sustained winds of 17 mph with gusts to 30 mph and I think it frequently exceeded that. Too dangerous for me as it can blow you right into the path of a car.  This has been the windiest year I can remember.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

Lmao...I almost pissed myself


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 9, 2019)

Yea, mine wasn’t on purpose!!! Lol


----------

